# Replacement 8-speed cassette recommendation for a Trek 4500 converted e-bike



## SteveLCOS (Sep 2, 2020)

I recently converted my 20 year old Trek 4500 to an eBike with the 750W Bafang mid-drive kit. Really impressed with the quiet power on tap! As the bike was sitting unused for years, I refreshed the tires/tubes, and put a new chain on. Still have the v-brakes, and will probably have to upgrade to disks, but after about 70 miles of riding, one of the weak spots is the original cassette, it can jump in the top 2 or 3 gears IF it hit it with too much power. What's a good replacement for this application? I see many cheap cassettes out there ($15-30), and several very expensive ones ($400+) - is there something in the middle that's good for this type of use? The taller gears (1-5 or so) seem to be pretty solid due to the larger engagement, so I am sticking with them for now.

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I've had good success with my BBS02 using inexpensive Shimano (Altus, I think) $20 cassettes. I'm not worried about the weight with mid-drive power, and the cassettes have great wear characteristics. Gearing is 11-32 (AIR) and plenty of range with the motor. If you're riding off road and need more low end, you can always change to a smaller front chainring.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

SteveLCOS said:


> I recently converted my 20 year old Trek 4500 to an eBike with the 750W Bafang mid-drive kit.


Curious? Does that 20 YO Trek have a solid fork?

I have an old Cannondale with a solid fork that I'd thought of converting but dismissed the idea because of the fork. Just not worth the effort. Putting $500+ into a $50 ghetto bike makes no sense.

I would only ride it off pavement.


----------



## SteveLCOS (Sep 2, 2020)

It's has an old Rockshox fork, but it needs replacing - dampening is pretty shot. But the frame is pretty solid, and the sub $2k ebikes aren't using anything special, so for $800 I got myself a pretty nice setup, IMHO. Since it's pretty easy to install, I could always remove it and install it on a newer bike - but it's what I had on hand.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

OP you would run into a lot of issues trying to put disc brakes on that frame ,I don't think that the frame or fork has disc mounts on them. Then you need hubs that have mounts for the rotors. If you decide that you want/need discs ,you would be better off replacing the bike and moving the motor to the new one.


----------



## SteveLCOS (Sep 2, 2020)

The front fork has the mounts, might do it because that's where most of the action is but then could have wildly different front/back response... It's OK they way I am using it right now - mostly just urban trail/path cruising because ebikes aren't allowed much anywhere else. My wife is in the market for an ebike now, and I am not sure if we just buy a $1500 ebike with an unknown name from the local shop, or I spend $500 on a bike and $500 on an hub motor and battery - 250W would be plenty as she only weighs about 120. Me, I need the 750W....


----------



## SteveLCOS (Sep 2, 2020)

fos'l said:


> I've had good success with my BBS02 using inexpensive Shimano (Altus, I think) $20 cassettes. I'm not worried about the weight with mid-drive power, and the cassettes have great wear characteristics. Gearing is 11-32 (AIR) and plenty of range with the motor. If you're riding off road and need more low end, you can always change to a smaller front chainring.


What's on there is a 11-32, so should be good. Looks like everyone it out of stock - ugh!


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

SteveLCOS said:


> My wife is in the market for an ebike now,


You might consider this $900 option for your wife:
https://lectricebikes.com/collections/ebikes

I have one and for flat roads and trails, no problem. It'll do 10% grades, but not 20% grades. I've had to walk it up 20% 4WD grades, not fun. Many YouTube videos.

So a mid drive is my next step.


----------



## SteveLCOS (Sep 2, 2020)

Old & Slow said:


> You might consider this $900 option for your wife:
> https://lectricebikes.com/collections/ebikes
> 
> I have one and for flat roads and trails, no problem. It'll do 10% grades, but not 20% grades. I've had to walk it up 20% 4WD grades, not fun. Many YouTube videos.
> ...


I'll have a look - thanks!


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Depending on if you have v-brakes or cantilevers , you could put a mechanical disc on it . The levers for v- brakes work with mechanical dicss , the levers for cantilevers pull the cable a different amount.

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Sorry, duplicate. Please delete if possible.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

SteveLCOS said:


> What's on there is a 11-32, so should be good. Looks like everyone it out of stock - ugh!


Amazon has them. Also, a front disc, rear "V" has been an effective system for five years on my hardtail.


----------



## SteveLCOS (Sep 2, 2020)

fos'l said:


> Amazon has them. Also, a front disc, rear "V" has been an effective system for five years on my hardtail.


When I looked, the Amazon lead times were like a week. I stopped into a local shop and got a similar Shimano cassette (Avilio) for $23. Installed it and had about a 12 mile ride last evening with the wife and it worked beautifully - no more drama. I need to spend more time in the saddle to figure out where my next dollars get spent - disks, new fork...

I'll see if I can get another ride in today before the snow comes. Yep, record heat today, snow tomorrow. 5-11" at my location (foothills west of Colorado Springs), 10-20" in the mountains to the south. Gotta love Colorado!


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

You may want to consider a totally modern drivetrain upgrade for $155. BOX components sells an ebike specific 8 speed 12-42 groupset with a single shift per swing of the cassette, which makes it safer to handle the extra torque during shifts. Plus you get a modern clutched derailleur to boot. 
https://www.boxcomponents.com/Box-Four-8-Speed-Wide-Single-Shift-E-Bike-Groupset

Also, upgrade that front crank to a single ring, narrow-wide chainring and you'll have a fully modern drivetrain.


----------



## SteveLCOS (Sep 2, 2020)

Neseth said:


> You may want to consider a totally modern drivetrain upgrade for $155. BOX components sells an ebike specific 8 speed 12-42 groupset with a single shift per swing of the cassette, which makes it safer to handle the extra torque during shifts. Plus you get a modern clutched derailleur to boot.


Thanks for the link - looks interesting! If I didn't already have a new cassette and chain on there, I'd probably go this route. I'll keep it in mind when/if my current solution fails.


----------

